# CM9 ICS visual voicemail



## pbarch1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Installed CM9, love it, but I can't seem to get the visual voicemail working. Tried the vvm.apk I had from CM7 didn't work, error I get says something like "for the best user experience use the visual voicemail at came with your phone." I also tried DL the Verizon vvm for nexus received same error message 
Any ideas how to resolve this?

Sent from my Droid2Global using RootzWiki and CM9 beta


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

That's really a no-brainer to me. VZ hasn't made an ICS-compatible version of the app for anything other than the Nexus, because it's the only official ICS phone. Basically, unless you can get the app to work with ICS and the D2G, you'll have to wait for an updated app from VZ as more phones get ICS.


----------

